# Odd Campagnolo "quill" seat post



## Jesper (Jun 25, 2022)

I have an odd seat post that was either originally designed as a quill style mount, or was a stock post modified for use bike by frames requiring that style. I can't find any Campagnolo markings on it, but its design is similar or the same as Campy posts made in the mid 80s through the 90s. I have a couple examples of similar Campagnolo posts (standard clamp mount); one from circa 1985, another circa mid to late 90s. They both display characteristics of the mystery post. A photo of what appears to be the same post has it shown with a Campy Nuovo Reggisella Super Record box and has a directions brochure from the presumed manufacturer/modifier/distributor which shows the "Moser" logo and states it as a "Reggisella Super Record- Campagnolo, modificato per telaio LEADER" (modified for LEADER frame). I am curious if it was sold in a Campy box even though the post is unmarked itself.
So if my post is the same as the "Moser" one, was it "modified" by Campagnolo, or sent out for another shop to modify/distribute/retail for Moser (and probably others) during their production of the "Leader" frames needing that post design. I could not discern any markings on the "Moser" post other than "LIMIT" and related hashmarks. Why no Campy identification on either post? Possibly a liability issue regarding the modification that Campy didn't want to deal with, thus not providing a brand name connection. Although my post is professionally modified, the cinch bolt does not meet what I would expect from Campagnolo (unlike the chromed rail clamp bolt). The actual post is of Campy level workmanship. The cinch bolt is a standard steel metric bolt with the threads machined off of the first cm or so. The connecting rod is aluminum, as is the "wedge" (just the base of the barrel cut off); the plug is non-magnetic metal ("pot" metal?). There is wear of both holes where the bolt penetrates the post barrel causing elongation of the holes, and below the bolt head there is a very tiny crack from the bolt being pulled down. It will need to have steel inserts to reinforce these areas for future use or the damage will progress to a point of being unusable.
I am using this post on an '87/'88 Leader SC to replace a SunTour stock quill design and finally finish a 4 year project. The SunTour design is better, but has limitations for heavier riders which does not affect me; but I wanted all Italian parts on the bike.












Lower post is circa '85, middle post is the quill style, upper post is circa '96-'98








"Look-alike" post to mine (my post has no limit marks and no polished shoulder bevel at top of barrel) Photo credit OLDBICI.com


----------



## Jesper (Jun 25, 2022)

The rail clamp bolt spacer does not conform to the curve of the clamp head. Not sure why this is; it appears original with having the same patina as the rest of the post in that area. It could be a replacement from a different post due to loss of the original part, or possibly the incorrect piece was used during original assembly. Who knows; just another question without an answer!


----------



## Jesper (Jun 25, 2022)

Another Campy seat post question: Does anyone know what bike frames required 27.4 mm diameter posts? I have a Campy post (stamped 27.4; circa '68-'72) and I do not (as yet) have a frame it will fit into unless I ream the seat tube. Was this a standard size post for a certain frame design? What size post did an early Colnago Mexico use when they were made with the 0.5mm walled straight gauge Columbus Record tubing?
I can't imagine any other early 70s thin walled tubing that would be suitable for that size post. I don't know if Campy listed their post sizes in the catalogs, but I will check to see if 27.4 shows up anywhere.

Edit: Campy listed a 27.4mm post in their #14 (circa '60), #15 (circa '67), #16 (circa '69), and #17 (circa '75) catalogs. That only makes me realize that there must have been a sufficiemt amount of Italian/European frames requiring that size to keep it listed for well over a decade, but who used them.


----------



## juvela (Jun 26, 2022)

-----

have always thought of the 27.4mm as a repair size

somewhat in the same vein as the 36.5mm bottom bracket cup size

do not recall it being offered by other manufacturers


-----


----------



## ccdc.1 (Jun 26, 2022)

Not an era I have much knowledge about, but I think the 27.4mm size was particular to early 90's Paramount OS tubing.


----------



## juvela (Jun 26, 2022)

-----

as Jesper writes above the size goes back to at least 1960 in Campag catalogues...



-----


----------



## Jesper (Jun 26, 2022)

I was surprised to see the 27.4 size listed so far back in a catalog. It would make sense for it to be used as a "repaiir" part if seat lug/tube was reamed or honed. I was still surprised to see 27.2mm listed in the #14 catalog (apparently first cat. with posts). I assume Reynolds butted 531, Columbus, and/or others were making tubes apt for 27.2mm posts unless they were also first used primarily as repair parts in the 50s-60s.
Did the early high-end butted Columbus (before the "SL" designation was used) and Reynolds butted 531 seat tubes always use 27.2mm posts?


----------



## ccdc.1 (Jun 27, 2022)

My response above was a bit confused [I read The Cabe forums for Lightweights and Schwinn Lightweights, and in this case was thinking I was responding in the Schwinn forum...which this is not...thus, the response that the only Paramount I know of that was designed for a 27.4 is the Paramount OS]. My mistake.

Back on topic now, the 27.4 size is actually much older than 1960...it corresponds to earlier seat pin sizing based on 1/64" increments. The British #5 seatpost is 1 5/64" in diameter, which corresponds to 27.39mm. The attached image is from a Reynolds alloy seat pin chart chart from the 1940s. As shown, #5 would fit Reynolds 24 gauge seat tubes. Size #4 is 1 1/16" or 26.99mm, for Reynolds 22 gauge seat tubes. It might well be that the 27.2mm seat post size became popular as an easier fit in lightweight frames, as any deformation from brazing the seat cluster would make it necessary to ream the assembly to reliably fit the #5 seat post in a 24 gauge tube.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 28, 2022)

I have one in use on my Moser - they're pretty much required on this marque.


----------



## Jesper (Jun 29, 2022)

ccdc.1 said:


> My response above was a bit confused [I read The Cabe forums for Lightweights and Schwinn Lightweights, and in this case was thinking I was responding in the Schwinn forum...which this is not...thus, the response that the only Paramount I know of that was designed for a 27.4 is the Paramount OS]. My mistake.
> 
> Back on topic now, the 27.4 size is actually much older than 1960...it corresponds to earlier seat pin sizing based on 1/64" increments. The British #5 seatpost is 1 5/64" in diameter, which corresponds to 27.39mm. The attached image is from a Reynolds alloy seat pin chart chart from the 1940s. As shown, #5 would fit Reynolds 24 gauge seat tubes. Size #4 is 1 1/16" or 26.99mm, for Reynolds 22 gauge seat tubes. It might well be that the 27.2mm seat post size became popular as an easier fit in lightweight frames, as any deformation from brazing the seat cluster would make it necessary to ream the assembly to reliably fit the #5 seat post in a 24 gauge tube.



Thanks for that wonderful information; clears up everything!


bulldog1935 said:


> I have one in use on my Moser - they're pretty much required on this marque.



What year and model is your Moser? Mine has no lugs ("SC": senza congiunzioni; fillet brazed). Does that post have any Campy markings?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 29, 2022)

'98 Forma, last year for lugged steel Moser, and most likely a re-badged DeRosa Primato. 

My quill seatpost is Super Record.


----------



## Jesper (Jun 29, 2022)

I find it odd that the quill seat posts are identified as a Super Record model, but have no flutes. All my Super Record posts from the 70s and 80s (2 bolt and single bolt styles) are fluted. The boxes for the single bolt examples I have seen in Velobase all have NUOVO Super Record boxes and all are fluted. I am of the opinion that Campy made these as "generic" posts for modification by another company to fit the Moser models and brands requiring them. I wonder if Campy, knowing how they would end up being modified, determined that there could be an issue with the post integrity if flutes were cut and the modification was also made.

@bulldog1935  I notice that your seat post, as well as the alternate example I showed in my previous comment are both polished at the bevelled shoulder, whereas mine is not. There are examples of both of those finishes in a Super record model, but again both finish styles still have fluted barrels.
  I didn't think that Mosers made in the 90s were requiring the quill style post, but I referenced your thread on your Forma frame and you explained the reason for using said seat post; thanks!


----------

